# Terminal Service unter Windows 2000



## dimatrix (25. März 2003)

hallo leutz,

folgendes problem liegt mir am herzen!  

da windows2000 im Gegensatz zum windows2000- Server kein integriertes Terminal Service enthält, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:

ich kopierte beim win2000-Server die termsrv.exe, welche als TerminalService beim win2000-server läuft und fügte dies ins win2000 systemordner ein und ließ es als dienst laufen. Doch als ich aschließend diesen Dienst starten wollte, kam immerwieder ne Fehlermeldung, also es ließ sich einfach nicht starten.

Wieso startet dieses Service eigentlich nicht?
Hat da irgendeiner eine plausibele Erklärung für?

Danke und viele Grüße

dimatrix


----------



## dimatrix (27. März 2003)

hat hier auf meinen beitrag, keiner eine antwort drauf???? 



habe das problem immer noch!



gruß und einen schönen arbeitstag!

dimatrix


----------



## Paule (27. März 2003)

anscheinend nicht , ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen , dass das jemand anders schonmal versucht hat...


----------



## Rettungsdackel (27. März 2003)

doch...

is ja net nur das auf der workstation die *.exe fehlt, sondern alles was sonst noch mit dem terminalserver zusammen hängt - wie zum beispiel das protokoll (hab den namen gerad net im kopf) und die dll's

am besten du stöbers mal im internet was da alles kopiert und registriert werden muß - weil microsoft sagts dir net

warum willst du eigentlich workstation laufen haben?

mfg matze


----------



## dimatrix (28. März 2003)

@Rettungsdackel


den gedanken hatte ich schon immer, einen terminal dienst auf einem win2k rechner laufen zu lassen.

theoretisch muss es ja gehen!

bei mir im büro stehen 4 rechner, die miteinander über das netzwerk verbunden sind.

deshalb nahm ich die gelegenheit um dies auszuprobieren bzw. meinen gedanken zu realisieren.


danke für deinen vorschlag  

gruß
dimatrix


----------



## Rettungsdackel (29. März 2003)

wegen fernzugriff, wenn du net unbedingt darauf wert legst verschiedene sessions gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen würd i die VNC empfehlen

MfG Matze


----------



## Fabian (30. März 2003)

jap, VNC rockt!

download hier: http://www.realvnc.com/download.html


----------



## dimatrix (1. April 2003)

jo, muss wohl das VNC nehmen, bleibt mir ja sonst nichts anderes übrig!!



danke nochmals und gruß
dimatrix


----------



## Fabian (1. April 2003)

was heisst "muss wohl".. ICH denke das is die bessere alternative ;-)


----------

